# Not sure where to post this...



## ~DnA~ (Oct 19, 2009)

Question is if it is ok to mix Melafix and Pimafix at the same time to try and battle many things at once?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes it is. I am doing it right now.

Makes your tank smelly though.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah its fine. I like the scent actually but your not suppose to breathe it..it gives you cancer according the state of California. haha.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Cancer never smelled so good lol

Anyway, what doesn't cause cancer according to the state of California?


----------

